# New llama



## erin11 (Dec 24, 2013)

Ok. We've never had a llama before, and we just recently got goats. We bought a llama today. Is there any special diet they need? Things they can't have? Will he try to fight off our little border collie? Will he be a good protector if he's just a good ole llama? I know he was running with sheep before he came here. Only reason they sold him was because they were selling their whole herd. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No copper for the llama. Really hay should be good. If he was in with sheep than he probably is a guard llama but be careful introducing him since he may feel differently with goats. Also keep your dog out of the field. Llamas usually go after dogs.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are good with the same hay you're feeding the goats.
He will need sheared at least 1x yearly. Hooves trimmed 2x yearly.
He may chase your border collie. Usually dogs and llamas don't go well together.
He may or may not be a good herd protector. Some llamas aren't, some are. You'll have to give him a chance to find out.

I agree with Karen to be cautious when introducing him to the goats because some won't get along, but if he was with sheep, he'll probably be fine. Congrats on him!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

He will eventually realize your dog belongs but will go after him at first.

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## erin11 (Dec 24, 2013)

Alright. Thanks everybody. Hope he does okay for us!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh, and be careful when shearing that you don't get too short. We had 2 here that we sheared....a black female and a white and brown male. Thought we'd killed the female! She sunburned so badly it wasn't funny. It was horrible. Maybe it was just because of her color, I don't know but it wasn't good.


----------



## erin11 (Dec 24, 2013)

Will the llama try to kick at predators.. Or just scare them off?. Will they try to kill a predator if they feel that they or their herd is threatened?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They will give an alarm call. They will try and stomp them.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

And that alarm call is pretty freaky sounding. LOL Google llama alarm call and listen to it...


----------



## erin11 (Dec 24, 2013)

Ok. Lol. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## tatumhills (Feb 8, 2014)

Yes even if you haven't heard the call ever before you will instantly recognise it as an alarm. 
As for shearing, that depends on the llama. We have 12 and we don't shear almost at all. We cut off dreadlocks out of the longer haired ones but found they seem happier with more fleece if it's not a horrible tangle. Guess it insulates them.

We also drench at least once a year... I'd probably do it twice if he's running with the goats. And vaccinate once a year. For the drench, you should use injections. Horse paste is also an option but if he is not too tame he'll just spit it back at you or at someone else! Have fun they are wonderful animals!

www.tatumhills.weebly.com ... No goats here yet, but hopefully soon!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

If you have deer in your area be sure to worm for the meningeal deer worm. I have heard llamas are pretty susceptible to it. The two llamas I have were wormed with ivomec plus (injectable) before I got them, I need to worm them again but I think the previous owner said she injected the llamas with it so they can't spit it out.


----------



## erin11 (Dec 24, 2013)

Ok. Funny question. But he's not very friendly. How does one go about restraining a llama that's not tame? Lol


----------



## tatumhills (Feb 8, 2014)

If you have a cattle crash or small pen you can use that. They don't tend to struggle once they know they are trapped. But they are very smart animals and they are easy to make friends with. You can just get him used to being fed in a pen then gradually go in there with him. Don't look at him, keep your head low and approach him sideways. Deep loud breaths from you will help. Aim (slowly) to stoke him lightly on the side of the neck with the back of your hand. That is the least threatening way to touch him. Mine really like being scratched on the jaw bone and will lean into you like a cat... May be a way to win him over if he likes it too  Remember all you need is for him to stand still while you give him a quick injection. You can use an injecting gun for that, although going under the skin is better but requires him to stand still for longer. This is done under his arm so to speak where the skin is loser. If you take your time and don't spook him, he will calm down a lot. Might take him longer to get used to touch. The never touch each other other than in mating. Llama mums never lick their babies or nuzzle them or anything. They just shelter and guide them but there is hardly ever contact between llamas. Hope he comes around. Have fun!! Camelidynamics is a good thing to search for on the web, lots of tips. 

www.tatumhills.weebly.com ... No goats here yet, but hopefully soon!


----------

